

Yahoo Challenge to Google Has Roots in Open Source - dpapathanasiou
http://www.baselinemag.com/print_article2/0,1217,a=213707,00.asp

======
justinsb
I've played with Nutch, and looked at Hadoop, and it's pretty cool stuff. It's
also a great foundation for building Google-style solutions to embarrassingly
parallel applications. Combine it with Amazon's EC2 and things look really
interesting...

I'm glad to see Yahoo supporting/contributing to the community in this way. I
think it's stretching the point to call it a 'challenge to Google' - more
Yahoo seeking to level the playing field a little.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_Combine it with Amazon's EC2 and things look really interesting..._

Right, just being open source is not enough, you still need the bandwidth and
infrastructure to make it work.

A free version of EC2 would really change the game.

------
dpapathanasiou
From the article:

 _If you want to get your hands on an open source version of some of Google's
core technologies, maybe you should ask Yahoo._

 _Yahoo has emerged as one of a major sponsor of Hadoop, an open source
project that aims to replicate Google's techniques for storing and processing
large amounts of data distributed across hundreds or thousands of commodity
PCs._

